
Big Data, Machine Learning and the Social Sciences (2014) - arandomnumber
https://medium.com/@hannawallach/big-data-machine-learning-and-the-social-sciences-927a8e20460d#.sln4yysn1
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite. This is an experiment we've been working on to give good
stories a second chance at attention on HN.

